# 2014 Nissan Rogue Revealed



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> The all-new 2014 Nissan Rogue has just been revealed at the 2013 Frankfurt Motor Show.
> 
> The 2014 Rogue is the fifth of five all-new redesigned models introduced by the Japanese automaker for the 2013-2014 model years and follows up on the new Altima, Pathfinder, Sentra, and Versa Note. As the second best-selling vehicle in Nissan’s U.S. lineup, the 2014 Rogue has been totally redesigned with bold styling and will have optional third-row seating to fit seven passengers comfortably.
> 
> ...


See more photos of the 2014 Nissan Rogue  at AutoGuide.com


----------

